# Parts for Naerok SS16 Scroll Saw



## Grumps (27 Apr 2015)

Hi Guys, In need of some advise I have recently started woodworking and have a 1988 Naerok SS16 scroll saw and it uses pinned saw blades, however the lower blade clip has broken in half, I have spent a couple of days trying to get a replacement with no success at all,I have been told that the Grizzly MODEL G0536 16" SCROLL SAW has the same blade clip, however the company say the part I need is not available for export. Can anyone offer up any advice on where I could get the part from.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (27 Apr 2015)

A very warm welcome to the forum,I am sorry that I am not familiar with your saw.With a little bit of luck you may find someone who may be able to help you. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Grumps (27 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## blackrodd (27 Apr 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Until one of the Scrollers turns up with some advice, I found this link,--
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0536_m.pdf
Is it not possible to make, or adapt something similar to fit?
Regards Rodders


----------



## finneyb (27 Apr 2015)

Ask Grizzly who is the agent in Europe - they will be able to sell you the part
Gizzly will be bound by a geographic area licence ie US 

Brian


----------



## Grumps (27 Apr 2015)

Thanks I will do that and many thanks for link to manual


----------



## powertools (28 Apr 2015)

I think that the Axminster blade clamps should fit your saw with the advantage that you would be able to also use pinless blades.
I you do a forum search for blade clamps there have been a number of threads in the past where people have fitted these blade clamps to many saws with little modification.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/blade-clamp- ... fs-fretsaw


----------



## Grumps (28 Apr 2015)

powertools":2fzhel1k said:


> I think that the Axminster blade clamps should fit your saw with the advantage that you would be able to also use pinless blades.
> I you do a forum search for blade clamps there have been a number of threads in the past where people have fitted these blade clamps to many saws with little modification.
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/blade-clamp- ... fs-fretsaw




Thank you , I will try that powertools, especially as I discovered today that Naerok is Korean spelt in reverse and as I understand it there is no possibility of any parts as the manufacturing was a Korean Government Project which stopped production of these power tools in the 1990's.

lets hope I can fit the Axminster blade clamps. thanks to everyone for your advise.


----------

